# What Does Everyone Put In The Water



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi

What Does Every One Put In The Homers Water Like Honey, Garlic Etc?


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I rotate ACV and probios (includes garlic). I do 3 days of each with 3 days of plain water in the rotation as well


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There's a few different things I give in the water. Here's a list. I don't use them all at once, or every week, but I do give it at some point.
- ACV (this one is the exception, since it's in the water most of the week unless something else is being given)
- Honey
- Cinnamon
- Red cell
- Probiotics

I don't give garlic in the water. It must taste horrible. I eat garlic on food, so the pigeons do too. I have brewer's yeast with garlic already in it, which I put on the food every once in a while, especially during breeding season and when the birds are moulting.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Winsmore vitamines and during the race season Winsmore and Honey...i try to make sure they have fresh water more than anything else...i like the ACV but have not found a balance yet with it in the rotation....i like what Becky said about Garlic, never looked at it that way  i like the Garlic oil on the feed beter than in the water


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Airbaby said:


> Winsmore vitamines and during the race season Winsmore and Honey...i try to make sure they have fresh water more than anything else...i like the ACV but have not found a balance yet with it in the rotation....i like what Becky said about Garlic, never looked at it that way  i like the Garlic oil on the feed beter than in the water


I have a probio product made by Foys, it has powdered garlic mixed in it. The birds dont seem to mind it, and I love how white it makes their cere.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

At different times I put =

Red cell
Winsmore
v8
primilac
acv
honey
green tea


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

In the years I've had my pigeons, I haven't put anything in their H20 (regular ol' tap water)
Off and on I add a couple of drops of plain bleach into a gallon of water. Everybody's happy & healthly (knock on wood). Other than molting supplement, they get their pigeon feed.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

During the winter I only add acv and/or garlic. During the racing season I add winsmore to the mix. When breeding I add whey protein. It help the babies grow nice and healthy.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I mix a small amount of turmeric powder in the drinking water, its a good disinfectant. Once a day I also provide feed supplement like Tefroli and calcium supplement like Himcal mixed in the water.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

I add water to their water...Thats it...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> I add water to their water...Thats it...


LOL!

I have only had pigeons since Sept 08, and the only thing I have added was a bit of ACV about every 2 weeks, just in one days worth of water. My birds are healthy & happy. Only reason I added it was I read it on here. A pigeon racer that I spoke to a few months ago said he follows the old philosophy, "if it ain't broke don't fix it".

I find it interesting tho, all the concoctions... garlic, honey, etc...


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

braden said:


> LOL!
> 
> I have only had pigeons since Sept 08, and the only thing I have added was a bit of ACV about every 2 weeks, just in one days worth of water. My birds are healthy & happy. Only reason I added it was I read it on here. A pigeon racer that I spoke to a few months ago said he follows the old philosophy, "if it ain't broke don't fix it".
> 
> I find it interesting tho, all the concoctions... garlic, honey, etc...


Its just like you and I taking vitamins. The pigeons have no choice in what you give them, so the additives to the water/feed will only help them.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Pigeons have a much higher metobolic rate than we do. When it is this cold, it is good to feed hi-energy grains, like corn, peas, peanuts--protein. In my opinion, electrolites and vitamins are better than honey and sugar this time of year.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

victor miller said:


> Hi
> 
> What Does Every One Put In The Homers Water Like Honey, Garlic Etc?


 With pigeon fanciers, every possible and conceivable concoction is put into their water. IMHO, far too much "stuff" is given to pigeons this way. Somewhere along the line, this idea got started that more "stuff" is better. 

For what it may be worth, right now, during the breeding season, perhaps once a week, I give my birds a vitamin and probotic preparation. The rest of the time, they get two tablespoons of ACV. The whole purpose, IMHO, for using the ACV, is to make the gut more acidic. In order to accomplish that, it must be given regularly. 

Again, only one person's thoughts on the subject, but I'm thinking that too much "stuff", at the very least is unnecessary, but quite possible that birds can be overdosed and be given near toxic levels of other "stuff". 

For my new club members and fliers, I recommend that for the most part, they simply go natural and avoid experimenting.


----------



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

I try to do these at least once a week. All are given separately....
Garlic-1 clove crushed per gallon
Vitamin-1/2tsp/gal
Apple Cider Vinegar-1 tsp/gal
Primalac- 1 tsp/gal 
Pedialyte during training (especially if it is hot)-1/2 water 1/2 pedialyte.
I will use Ridzol, Sulmet, Aureomycin, Tylan...only if I have an issue and then it usually is only given to individual birds that are ill.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

wow. Some of y'all really infuse these birds with a lot of "stuff".

I tend to agree with too much stuff is too much stuff. 

But I do give vitamins and probiotics periodically. Infrequently worm through the water also. Garlic in the water once a week.

I try to not make the birds dependant on these things, but I want them healthy so I occasionally experiment with something that pricks an interest in me. I really haven't found anything yet that has made a difference in performance or health though. It seems like they are always of the same health and racing performance. I need a few more years of racing to ascertain more though.


----------



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

My thought process on the additives I give is this....I run ultramarathons and know that I can not stay healthy and competitive eating McDonalds and drinking soda. I myself supplement my diet with most everything I give my birds and only take antibiotics when it is necessary. The analysis that I had done on my feed a few years back showed some deficiency (as much of our own food is), so I feel that I need to supplement the birds. I try to keep the birds in optimum health all year round, so when it is time to ask more out of them their bodies are ready. 
I do try to stay as natural as possible and if I wouldn't want it in my water why would I give it to my birds.
If my birds where not athletes I would just feed them corn and fresh water every couple of days.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

For my birds it's a weekly thing ACV for a week
water for a week
garlic for a week
 water for a week
red cell for a week
water for a week
probiotics for a week
water for a week
then re-peat!
Seems to work for me!
I believe those that do it for a day or a couple days don't get the full benefit!
The order is not as important as the length of time given is! JMHO!


----------

